# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Repetier Host NEW version 0.95

## Mcbride19

Ok here it is , the brand new version of repetier host 0.95, only for windows for the moment(Mac and Linux version will come soon):

http://www.repetier.com/download/


EDIT: slic3r 1.0 included

----------


## AbracadabraMan

Thanks buddy.  I'm downloading this right now.  Have you noticed anything cool about it?

----------


## Mcbride19

The preview is better and there are some good things like the overriding for the infill and supports, better analisys etc ...

----------


## MolecularConcept

are you saying previous versions of Rhost are better? i dont quite understand your post

----------


## Mcbride19

No ! not the previous version but the preview of the model  inside repetier host  :Cool:

----------


## MolecularConcept

oh okay lol. theres an option in there that dosent work and it buggs the crap outta me! that "ramdomize start points" i have this single perimeter calibration print that i like for calibrating the extruder and it always tears at the seam where it keeps starting, with or without that option! so annoying!! i havent tried the latest but it still wasnt working back with .95 release

----------


## Mcbride19

The randomize starting point is an option especialy made for bowden systems(but that can be used also for direct extrusion), it's made to prevent oozing. I don't think that it's an important option for the SD because it's a direct extrusion.
If you're having ooze at the starting point you may change the retraction option inside slicer. Each time the hot end will start a layer it will make a little retraction so you won't have this "tear"(ooze) !

Here is some informartion about how "fighting" against oozing problems:

http://manual.slic3r.org/FightingOoze.html

----------

